# question for bikesdirect



## antics22 (Sep 13, 2007)

Do you have any offerings that feature a full shimano 105 group?

I looked at your bike selection and it seems that you break them down by component category, but none of your 105 bikes have a full shimano 105 group. I was about to get the LE Champ SL with the Ultegra group, but Id rather spend a little less if possible...

The Vent Noir would have been my second choice, but the only 105 component on that bike is the RD....

please advise. 

and of course, thanks in advance.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Most of their bikes have some compromises in the grouppo to keep the prices where they are. I don't think I've seen anything really with a full group. Most of the time the brakes and crank will be something different. Mike from BD should chime in here though, so hopefully he can help you out.


----------



## antics22 (Sep 13, 2007)

thanks, i figured that... it seems that the le champ is the cheapest thing featuring a full group from Motobecane. Id like to see a full 105 group like the contenders out there like the Marin Argenta, etc.


----------



## vpkb (Jul 30, 2007)

antics22, here's an Aprisa with full ultegra group for $1300.00 or a lower model with most of the 105 for $800.00.
http://www.ibexbikes.com/Bikes/APR-6600-Details.html
http://www.ibexbikes.com/Bikes/APR-5600-Details.html

or that Mercer Serpens with a lot of ultegra components at BD for $1100.00
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/mercier/ltd20_wcs.htm

Mike, do you have an unlisted one with full groupo as questioned?


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

We do not sell full 105 bikes, mainly due to the price being so close to full Ultegra
So we generally do not do full group bikes except at Ultegra, DA, Force, and Record levels.

Another question for those interested in 'full group bike'
Do you prefer a Shimano Crank or a nice Carbon Crank on bikes at this level?

mike


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

I like a Shimano crank. Why? I do not know but I like a complete group all the way down to the brakes.


----------



## denmikseb (Aug 7, 2005)

DA should be DA, Ultegra should be Ultegra, Record should be Record, anything below could be other good carbon. Brakes should also stay with the gruppo on high end bikes.


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

Stay with Shimano througout the drivetrain. I have had no trouble switching parts on my Windsor Kennet: New front derailer that I broke by forcing things, new 180mm DA crank because I wanted a 180, was able to stay with the Ultegra chainrings to save money.
Guys on my team have complained about FSA cranks that are supposed to be so good.
As a heavier rider, I don't pay big dollars to save grams, but I am apparently in a very small minority there.


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

Another vote for the full group...


----------



## revolator (Oct 11, 2007)

*Questions and problem link on BD*

- The link to the full campy record bike is broken on BD
- What is the crank arm length on the campy record?
- What is the difference between the vendors on ebay selling the same bike new? I noticed they had more sizes on the lower end which wasn't available on the BD site.

Thanks


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

If you don't get an answer, try sending Mike a PM. His name is bikesdirect on here.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

revolator said:


> - The link to the full campy record bike is broken on BD
> - What is the crank arm length on the campy record?
> - What is the difference between the vendors on ebay selling the same bike new? I noticed they had more sizes on the lower end which wasn't available on the BD site.
> 
> Thanks


BD is not selling Campy bikes at this time. We are trying to get more; but at today's EURO rate against the dollar is is hard.

We understand people like to have Full Campy bikes available at super low prices; however, we can not get a good price until the dollar adjusts against the Euro.

maybe in a few months

mike


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Take a look at this!

http://www.metaquotes.net/forex/eurusd/

If the Euro keeps this up - a Campy record RR will be $300 or $400 in no time!

We need a Euro at $1.25 or less below Campy can be competative with Shimano on price.

Bad part is: to increae value of USD we need higher US interest rates; and who wants that?

maybe next year times will adjust in our favor

mike


----------



## antics22 (Sep 13, 2007)

follow up question to Mike at Bikesdirect:

What size is the frame on the picture(s) of the LeChamp on your site? The frame geometry looks awful small for some reason. Thanks in advance!

Or generally speaking, what sizes are the frames that you guys use for your model pictures? Particularly the LeChamp and the Serpens 20


----------

